# When did Biobottoms go out of business?



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Anyone know? I used Biobottoms and Nikkys on both my kids, who are 9 and 7. I remember using Diaperaps too, which really stunk. :LOL My kids would pee through them in five seconds. But they were the only ones I could find locally at the time so I had a few for emergencies. I think they might have improved the design since a decade ago because they look better now.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I know that Biobottoms did go out of biz, BUT, I *think* you can still find Biobottoms through another retailer? I used to love to get their catalog...beautiful clothing!! Anyway, I diapered around the same time as you, and yep, those were pretty much the choices







There are sooooooo many choices now when it comes to cover options.


----------



## rowena___. (Jul 24, 2005)

i think biobottoms went out of business late in 2002 or early in 2003. then mia bamini was selling them but i can't find that company online anymore. a friend gave me an entire set of biobottoms wool covers--the original design, with the narrow wings and the velcro/snap combo--i LOVE these, if i could find them still, they are all i'd use. i don't like the new design, the wings are much wider and don't have the snap. i understand that nana's naturals is selling the later design and also the bikini cut in cotton.


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

I used Biobottoms exclusively with daughter number one--unfortunately the elastic all died in storage or I'd still be using them. The wing styles aren't new/old that I'm aware of--it was a "classic" and "bikini cut" difference. I still think that the cottonbottoms (their version of a cotton-covered PUL diaper cover) are the absolute best PUL-based covers that exist. The PUL is thick and MUCH softer/less crunchy than the WAHM-style PUL, and the satiny side is inward so it's all that would touch a baby. Very nice gusset system too, and a combo velcro/snap that is genius. An infant prefold trifolded inside a cottonbottoms cover is an indestructible never-leak system.


----------



## rowena___. (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thekimballs*
I used Biobottoms exclusively with daughter number one--unfortunately the elastic all died in storage or I'd still be using them. The wing styles aren't new/old that I'm aware of--it was a "classic" and "bikini cut" difference.

that i don't know--i only have a two year old, so i wasn't using diapers when my friend bought these (her oldest is almost 10 so i'd guess the covers she gave me are about that old). she did mention that the liked this design better than the "newer" one, but these are the only ones i have so i have nothing to compare them with. i can tell from the pictures i've seen online that the ones i have are much more narrow thru the wings and the snap placement is further out toward the leg, and it is a metal snap.


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

2002 maybe beginning of 2003. They were bought out.

I used Nikky's, Biobottoms, Litewraps, Diaperwraps and had a couple Kushies.

I did not have or do I use wool (it does not like me) I used the other versions of Biobottoms. They did not compare to my Nikky's but were ok during the day.

I actually bought a new newborn Biobottom Wool cover off an auction for a customer shower basket. The wool never went in basket due to a change in mind. So now I have this beautiful wool (little-newborn) cover with no bum.
It is truly a nice cover.

I need to list it again.


----------

